# 2009 Italian Colnagos come with English BB's



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I had a teammate tell me this a couple months ago when I ordered my C50, but wasn't completely sure about it. Well, after trying to install my Italian threaded UT cups on the new C50, it has been confirmed. It is an English threaded BB and not the normal Italian threading.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

That's interesting, if they have switched who is still using ITA threading? Pegoretti, I believe. Wilier has been ENG for awhile not sure about some of the others.


----------



## Quickdraw (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a C50 that was purchased from a local dealer through Veltec in the early part of last summer. I had heard some talk about a switch-over to English threading from Italian; mainly with the cx-1 though. I called Veltec to try to find out whether my frame is English or Italian threaded. The person I spoke with could not say for sure. Apparently they made a running change in the 2008 season from Italian to English, though it happened towards the very end of the season. Kind of an odd thing to do in the middle of the season? It is also odd that Veltec did not have more information on it. I asked if, by providing my serial number, they could tell me what my threading would be. They could not. They said it would most likely be Italian, though, given the time of year that I bought my frame. So I purchased an 11-speed SR group and rolled the dice on Italian threading. I am keeping my fingers crossed. The gruppo is here and the bike is going to be built up next week. We'll see...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Good luck on the Italian threading. I ordered my C50 in the beginning of September, it was built up some time between then and the end of October, and it came with an English BB. I would be surprised if you get your CX-1 with an Italian BB, especially since the Taiwan frames have always been built with English BB threading. That is what I have on both of my Arte's, and what I have always seen the CLX come with. Good news is that ProBikeKit has the Campy UT BB cups for less than $11 with free shipping to the US. I just ordered 2 sets of the English cups.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Having had two Italian threaded BBs come loose over a period of a few years, English threading is good news. (English threads tighten as you pedal on the crank side, Italian ones loosen as you pedal, in case people are reading who don't know).


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Too little too late for me*

That's good news. Italian BB threading should go the way of the dinosaur, it is poor engineering.

I have a 2008 Extreme Power with Italian threads. The BB threading was already somewhat oversized from new (IMO) and then my driveside BB came loose during a long road race. As a result the driveside threads are definitely loose even with a new cup (Campy UT). I can rock the cup quite a bit in the threads, much more so than any other frame I have ever worked on. My initial plan was to just use blue loctite and crank it down good, but now I am just getting ready to ship it Calfee to have him put an English BB shell in the frame. His price is reasonable and in the long run I'll have less problems.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

It is confirmed that they are switching to english BB
you can read something from societa colnago:

www.colnago.cc

they should switch years ago. It was "pain in the ass" finding an Italian BB in the shops for my ext C.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Wow!*



fabsroman said:


> It is an English threaded BB and not the normal Italian threading.


Colnago finally joins the 21st century. Wilier has been there all along.


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

My C50 was supplied in July this year and is a 36x24 BB, all Italian here.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Why go English though? If a frame is made in Italy, surely it's going to have the Italian BB it's always had. This is highly suspicous to me....


----------

